# How i cured my IBS & CFS naturally :)



## Esidyo (Jan 9, 2018)

Hi,

I am an Indian, 25, living in New Delhi. I have joined this forum to tell you my story.

I had contacted a stomach infection 7-8 months ago so doctor prescribed me orfloxacin and ordinazole tablets. They worked but left my stomach in a pretty bad state. Diarrhea would come and go as and when it felt convenient. I became extremely weak and had difficulty in concentrating, i couldn't even shift gears of bikes properly, got twiching all over my body and extreme lathargy accompanied by pain in limbs,i was so attention deficient, felt like i was hallucinating.

Stomach was on off but my body felt terrible felt useless and like, i had to quit my job as well. It was a bad time.
I tried contacting my doctor, he prescribed multivitamins and probiotics with it. They contained by IBS to some extent but anytime i even touched spicy fried or alcohol, it would flare up like nothing, had to go to bathroom upto 5 times a day. All the stool reports came clear, so doctor decided to tag me IBS and CFS sufferer.

I was not ready to quit, i was particularly annoyed by body twiching(fasciculations) and heard potassium cured it, i tried taking potassium and magnesium supplements, those too didnt help. Doctor started to believe i was crazy and thought i was in depression or something. One word, MISERABLE.

Now at this stage i was mighty pissed with my life, i couldnt even get out of my bed and felt like sleeping the whole day. I booked an appointment and went for a complete body checkup. Guess what i found?

1)vitamin D deficiency

When i discussed this with my doctor he prescribed me 60k caps .

So things became better, initially my body was breaking with pain and cramps in the legs but twiching went.

But I still had ibs D symptomps, pretty miserable and shameful. I did a lot of research on how a stomach flu just never leaves. I started taking a lot of probiotics in the morning in form of curd/yogurt. Its highly suggested from my side. But my stomach wasnt quite right and still felt lathargic.

Thats when i decided to try an ayurvedic remedy called trikatu(made from pepper, dry ginger and piper longnum),since i dont trust any corporate to provide us with unadulterated pure medicines, i bought the spices home, freshly ground it it in my grinder, stored it an airtight container and had it thrice before food with water.it has been a godsent for me. I have been taking it for 15 days and the effects are tremendous. I dont get any diarrhea until i overindulge and overeat, my body shows no signs of fatigue.I am probably 80% cured but not quite there. I am going to continue taking it thrice a day.

So my advice would be, not lose hope, exercise well, take good amount of sunshine and stay healthy.

Please also check if you are lactose intolerant. People with that can really get ibs like symptoms.

I really hope and pray you guys out there struggling with ibs really get their magic remedy just like i did and it lift you out of it meanwhile i heal, become quite like before.


----------



## Kenny (Jan 28, 2020)

Esidyo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am an Indian, 25, living in New Delhi. I have joined this forum to tell you my story.
> 
> ...


Hello Esodyo,

Not sure if you are still following this post . Just wanted to check your whether you Ayurveda is still working well for you (since its been a year since you posted the above).Please do let us know , your inputs will hep the rest of us make a decision


----------

